#ubuntu-it-meeting 2012-05-17
<Claudinux>  L'argomento di #ubuntu-it-meeting è:  Canale per le riunioni della comunità italiana di ubuntu. Log su http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<PaoloRotolo> Per una volta sono in anticipo ;)
<Claudinux> l'orologio UTC segna le 21.30, che dite, iniziamo?
<jester-> sera
<Claudinux> ciao jester- e grazie di essere qui ;-)
<valix> tutti in #ubuntu-it-meeting 
<jester-> dovere
<PaoloRotolo> Ciao a tutti!
<FO5150> Buonasera...
<luigi_> buona sera a tutti :)
<Claudinux> ok, allora si inizia 
<Claudinux> Ciao a tutti e benvenuti
<Claudinux> l'agenda si trova qui:
<Claudinux> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/PrenotazioniMeeting/2012-05-17
<Claudinux> se volete intervenire scrivete "/me si prenota", 
<Claudinux> che quando viene inviato appare così
 * Claudinux si prenota
<Claudinux> Intanto , una raccomandazione per i nuovi: 
<Claudinux> le riunioni servono per discutere l'organizzazione del gruppo.
<Claudinux> Se avete domande sulla procedura, su come si riporta un bug 
<Claudinux> oppure se non avete capito qualcosa domandate, in qualsiasi momento, in #ubuntu-it-test ma non durante la riunione.
<Claudinux> La durata massima della riunione è di 2 (due) ore.
<Claudinux> Un'altra cosa importante che si fa al inizio delle riunioni, a vantaggio del LOG, è presentarsi.
<Claudinux> Scrivete il vostro nome, in questo modo
<Claudinux> --> Claudio Arseni
<primes2h> --> Sergio Zanchetta
<valix> --> Alberto Russo
<letozaf__> --> Carla Sella
<FO5150> --> Fabrizio Orsini
<darkvision> --> Alessio Grosso Sgarrillo
<luigi_> --> Luigi Tanese
<PaoloRotolo> --> Paolo Rotolo
<totopalma> - -> Salvatore Palma
<Claudinux> Dopo questa "piccola" premessa, direi che possiamo andare avanti 
<Claudinux> Direi di iniziare con il primo punto all'ordine del giorno, verifica dei test del ciclo di rilascio di Precise.
<Claudinux> Qui di seguito c'è il link che mostra la tabella di copertura dei test
<Claudinux> effettuati prima del rilascio Finale, (diviso per milestone) se notate errori ditelo pure.
<Claudinux> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ClaudioArseni/TestPrecise
<jester-> Claudinux: forse non si ricorda ma è op anche council member totopalma 
<Claudinux> jester-, ah, ok, scusa ma non ero al corrente che i membri del consiglio avessero questa possibilità
<Claudinux> grazie dell'informazione
<Claudinux> Per chi fosse interessato sono disponibili anche alcune statistiche sui test svolti al seguente indirizzo
<Claudinux> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ClaudioArseni/StatisticheTestPrecise
<jester-> Claudinux: non problem 
<Claudinux> tenete presente che attualmente (in quella pagina questo dato manca) ci sono 19 membri approvati nel gruppo
<Claudinux> quindi direi che l'andamento è da ritenersi buono nel complesso.
<Claudinux> Ci sono commenti riguardo a questo?
<Claudinux> Sembra di no 
<Claudinux> allora direi che si può passare alla pagina dei test svolti
<Claudinux> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoTest/Casi/Svolti/12.04
<Claudinux> Se ci sono domande chiedete pure?
<Claudinux> *pure
 * darkvision si prenota
<Claudinux> La parola a darkvision 
<darkvision> riguardo alla tabella dei casi svolti, nella colonna "caso", è giusto scrivere anche i bug che si riscontrano oppure è meglio riportare i link al traker??(chiedevo questo per un fatto di ordine)
<enzotib> sera
<Claudinux> ciao enzotib 
<enzotib> ciao Claudinux 
<enzotib> non fate caso a me, faccio solo da servizio d'ordine con jester- 
<Claudinux> darkvision, questa è una cosa che è rimasta nelle "abitudini" del gruppo da quando c'era il vecchi tracker che non teneva traccia dei test svolti
<Claudinux> darkvision, il nuovo tracker i, in effetti, potrebbe risolvere questo problema, quindi direi che certamente è una cosa di cui si può discutere 
<darkvision> personalmente credo siano meglio solo i link....la parola agli altri
<Claudinux> e decidere eventualmente di non inserire più i bug sulla pagina wiki e fare riferimento solo al link che porta al tracker
<Claudinux> enzotib, grazie ;-)
<Claudinux> sarebbe utile avere anche altre opinioni, ad ogni modo, è comunque possibile aprire un thread in mailing list e raccogliere pareri e opinioni per "migliorare"
<alfonsoceleo> ciao a tutti, Buonasera
<Claudinux> ciao alfonsoceleo 
<letozaf__> Secondo me, visto che i bug sono segnati nel tracker, segnarli pure nel wiki e' un doppio lavoro
<letozaf__> non serve fare una cosa due volte
 * valix si prenota
<alfonsoceleo> Ciao Claudinux 
<letozaf__> anche per questioni di velocita'
<letozaf__> scusate, mi sono dimenticata di prenotarmi
<Claudinux> letozaf__, nessun problema
<alfonsoceleo> Sono nuovo del gruppo test... esattamente in questo momento, sto inviando un email al gruppo di presentazione 
<Claudinux> valix, vai pure
<Claudinux> alfonsoceleo, per informazioni chiedi su #ubuntu-it-test 
<valix> anche io sono per l'inserimento del solo link al tracker, in quanto questo non è un gruppo triage quindi conoscere i bug è poco utile
<alfonsoceleo> Grazie mille.. molto gentile.. 
<valix> finito
 * luigi_ si prenota
<Claudinux> luigi_, vai pure
<alfonsoceleo> * alfonsoceleo si prenota
<luigi_> grazie. però segnalarlo anche nel wiki darebbe una visione più generale o di insieme dei bug riscontrati
 * letozaf__ si prenota
<luigi_> alla fine non sarebbe complicato segnalarlo anche li. tutto qua, ho finito.
<Claudinux> luigi_, tieni presente che aprendo il link al tracker hai una visione ancora più "dettagliata" se vogliamo
<Claudinux> in quanto puoi vedere anche i bug segnalati a livello intenrazionele, 
 * darkvision si prenota
<Claudinux> si tratta solo di aprire una pagina web in più, nient'altro
<luigi_> sisi ma io parlavo che nel wiki vedevi tutto insieme.ma se lo dici tu è davvero così 
<Claudinux> luigi_, ti faccio un esempio
<Claudinux> intanto vai pure letozaf__ 
<letozaf__> si, grazie.
<letozaf__> Penso che lo scopo della tabella del wiki non e' vedere  i bug
<letozaf__> trovati, ma vedere i test effettuati.
<letozaf__> Quindi l'informazione e' 
<letozaf__> in piu'.
<letozaf__> Poi mi sembra pure che nel tracker si riescono a vedere dei report
<letozaf__> sui bug trovati per ogni test, se ad una persona
<letozaf__> interessa va  a vedere i bug nel tracker
<letozaf__> finito.
<Claudinux> letozaf__, è esattamente così
<Claudinux> darkvision, vai
<darkvision> a questo punto credo sia chiaro qual'è la soluzione migliore ma consiglierei comunque di aprire un sondaggio e pubblicizzarlo in mailing list(per democrazia)....finito
<Claudinux> luigi_, come puoi vedere per esempio qui
<Claudinux> (e si tratta di uno dei link segnalati nella pagina wiki dei test svolti)
<Claudinux> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds/12534/testcases/51/results
<Claudinux> hai subito la visione di ciò che è stato riportato come bug sulla milestone
<Claudinux> quindi come ha detto anche letozaf__ si tratta in effetti di fare il lavoro 2volte
<Claudinux> comunque per fugare eventuali dubbi, provvederò a inoltrare in ML un messaggio con cui si comunica questa proposta
<luigi_> Claudinux sisi ma su questo non c'è dubbio. ma io lo dicevo per comodità per noi che accediamo al wiki italiano sulla pagina dei test in quanto vediamo completamente tutto.poi anche l'osserrvazione dilestozaf ha ragione
<Claudinux> e cercheremo di rendere la procedura già utilizzabile per i prossimi test previsti per il rilascio di alpha 1 della 12.10
<Claudinux> luigi_, come ho detto, facciamo un "sondaggio" in ML e decidiamo tutti insieme quale strada proseguire
<Claudinux> credo sia la soluzione migliore
<luigi_> ragazzi per me non c'è nessunisismo problema.nel senso che va bene in entrambi i casi.era una semplice osservazione alla "chiacchiera" che ci stiamo facendo.
<Claudinux> luigi_, non credo che nessuno abbia problemi sulla questione ;-)
<Claudinux> infatti come diceva darkvision , decideremo democraticamente in ML :-)
<Claudinux> le opinioni sono fondamentali per migliorare l'attività del gruppo 
<luigi_> infatti :)
<Claudinux> Se non ci sono altri commenti direi di passare al secondo punto
<Claudinux> ok
<Claudinux> Comitato di accoglienza
<Claudinux> Come avrete notato, durante questo ciclo di rilascio ci sono stati molti nuovi iscritti
<Claudinux> l'idea è quindi quella di aggiungere nuove forze al comitato
<Claudinux> modificando l'attuale situazione dei tutor
<Claudinux> e valutando un eventuale ulteriore ampliamento del comitato di accoglienza 
<Claudinux> anche in considerazione del fatto che 
<Claudinux> due degli attuali componenti hanno comunicato che non saranno più disponibili 
<Claudinux> a fare i tutor al termine del lavoro con gli attuali allievi
<Claudinux> pur rimanendo attivi nel gruppo.
<Claudinux> Volevo quindi sapere chi, tra i presenti, sarebbe disponibile a fare il tutor, ferma restando la regola che prevede una collaborazione con il gruppo da più di un rilascio.
<gammax90> Salve a tutti, mi scuso per il ritardo...
<gammax90> sono Nicola Corti, del gruppo test
<Claudinux> ciao gammax90 
<Claudinux> l'agenda si trova qui: 
<Claudinux> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/PrenotazioniMeeting/2012-05-17
<Claudinux> gammax90, siamo già al secondo punto
<gammax90> ok grazie
<Claudinux> sarebbe comunque utile anche discutere sull'attuale gestione del tutoraggio
<Claudinux> e valutare l'eventuale possibilità/disponibilità a seguire più allievi contemporaneamente
<Claudinux> (non più di 2 a testa secondo me)
<Claudinux> mi sa che di volontari non ne troviamo stasera :-)
<Claudinux> Ci sono domande?
 * letozaf__ si prenota
<Claudinux> vai pure letozaf__ 
<letozaf__> Per il discorso di seguire 2 alievi, per me va bene.
<letozaf__> Finito.
<Claudinux> ottimo
<Claudinux> Comunque metto tra le azioni da intraprendere anche questa
<Claudinux> sciverò in ML un messaggio per chiedere eventuali disponibilità e cercare di organizzare il lavoro dei tutor in modo da dare òa possibilità ai nuovi di iniziare a testare già dalla prima alpha di Quantal
<Claudinux> *la
<Claudinux> Se non ci sono ulteriori domande o commenti credo si possa passare al terzo punto "Varie ed eventuali"
<Claudinux> sentitevi liberi di parlare di qualunque argomento riteniate opportuno per la gestione del gruppo
 * FO5150 si prenota
<Claudinux> la parola a FO5150 
<FO5150> grazie, volevo chiedere se si conoscono le novità dal Developer Summit in merito a Quantal 12.20
<FO5150> *10
<Claudinux> FO5150, la rete è piena di queste informazioni
<Claudinux> ad ogni modo non è questa la sede per discutere le novità introdotte nei nuovi rilasci
<FO5150> ok..
<FO5150> finito
<Claudinux> visto che le novità interessano "poco" il lavoro del gruppo, tanto devi testare comunque FO5150 :-P
<FO5150> ah sicuro ;)
<FO5150> grazie valix ;)
 * primes2h si prenota
<Claudinux> primes2h, se proprio devi :-)
<primes2h> grazie Claudinux, eh si... 
<Claudinux> vai pure primes2h 
<primes2h> Ultimamente alcune attività lavorative non mi permettono purtroppo di seguire il Gruppo Test come vorrei.
<primes2h> Penso che quando una persona si accolla un impegno di questo tipo all'interno di un Gruppo, ha una grande responsabilità nei confronti del Gruppo stesso.
<primes2h> Quindi o si è in grado di portarlo avanti bene e con costanza oppure è meglio che lasci il passo ad altre persone.
<primes2h> La mancanza di tempo disponibile mi impedisce, a malincuore, di proseguire la mia avventura come amministratore del Gruppo Test.
<primes2h> Rimarrò comunque membro del gruppo, iscritto alla mailing list e proseguirò a testare.
 * gammax90 si prenota
<primes2h> Inoltre resterò il referente per quanto riguarda il tracker dei portatili, dato che dalle ultime due milestone è stata data la possibiliyà di amministrare il tracker stesso a livello internazionale.
<primes2h> Aggiungo infine che purtroppo la mancanza di tempo mi impedisce anche di proseguire il servizio di tutoraggio, quindi dopo aver completato con la persona in carico non sarò disponibile per altre assegnazioni.
<primes2h> quindi gammax90 non preoccuparti, ci sono ancora per te. ;-)
<gammax90> grazie :D
<primes2h> Da ultimo ringrazio pubblicamente Claudio e Alberto per la disponibilità e il supporto fornito finora come co-amministratori, conto su di loro per l'ulteriore crescita del gruppo ;-)
<primes2h> Manderò comunque anche una comunicazione in ML.
<valix> siamo noi che ti dobbiamo ringraziare :)
<Claudinux> Credo di parlare a nome del gruppo (di chi c'è fin dall'inizio e di chi è  appena arrivato) dicendo che se oggi siamo qui a fare questo, lo dobbiamo al lavoro che inizialmente tu e xdatap1 avete fatto per far si che questo gruppo nascesse e diventasse ciò che è oggi!
<Claudinux> Personalmente sento di dover essere io a ringraziarti per la fiducia concessa dandomi la possibilità di essere parte del gruppo!
 * valix quota Claudinux 
 * darkvision quota Claudinux
<primes2h> troppo buoni, grazie di cuore :-)
<gammax90> quota Claudinux
<alfonsoceleo> * alfonsoceleo quota Claudinux
<letozaf__> ci mancherai .. sob!
<primes2h> ehi, calma, con tutte queste quote mi vengono le vertigini :-D
<Claudinux> lol
<Claudinux> primes2h, dai che non vedevi l'ora... :-P
<gammax90> xD
<letozaf__> :'(
<alfonsoceleo>  * alfonsoceleo si prenota
<primes2h> comunque, letozaf__ guarda che non vi mollo mica? ;-) resto ancora nel gruppo come voi. 
<Claudinux> letozaf__, e quando ci liberiamo di primes2h :-)
<primes2h> LOL
<letozaf__> lol
<primes2h> che non pensiate di liberarvi così facilmente di me, capito? ;-)
<primes2h> :-D
<letozaf__> sto gia' meglio :)
<darkvision> :)
<primes2h> letozaf__: :-*
<PaoloRotolo> ahahah, come tutti gli altri non posso che ringraziare primes2h per il suo straordinario lavoro per questo gruppo. E' un po' merito suo se ora sono a questo punto ;)
<Claudinux> ok, ora che abbiamo adulato a sufficienza primes2h possiamo tornare al gruppo
<Claudinux> anche perché sennò primes2h ci prende il vizio e a ogni riunione lo trovate che fa un annuncio
<Claudinux> :-P
<primes2h> LOL, appunto.. :-p
<primes2h> poi prendo il vizio ;-)
<Claudinux> allora direi che possiamo dare la parola a gammax90 che si era prenotato
<gammax90> grazie Claudinux
<gammax90> volevo chiedere una cosa
<gammax90> come si fa per essere aggiunti al gruppo su launchpad?
<gammax90> se la domanda non e' pertinente, scusate...
<Claudinux> gammax90, non è strettamente legata all'amministrazione del gruppo
<primes2h> gammax90: è una domanda da tutor, quindi sentiamoci in privato ;-)
<Claudinux> gammax90, hai già un tutor?
<Claudinux> ecco appunto...
<gammax90> sisi Claudinux, grazie
<Claudinux> gammax90, chiedi a primes2h è un ottimo tutor ;-) 
<Claudinux> e con questo, se non ci sono ulteriori domande o richieste, credo che si possa chiudere anche la riunione
 * FO5150 C'è alfonsoceleo prenotato
<Claudinux> deve essermi sfuggito
<Claudinux> alfonsoceleo, a te la parola
<Claudinux> (e scusa)
<alfonsoceleo> Grazie mille.. no no in realtà volevo dire un commento riguardo alla situazione di primes2h 
<alfonsoceleo> ma adesso non è più pertinente quindi continuo a seguire voi nella discussione.. grazie mille comunque per la parola
<alfonsoceleo> e non scusarti di nulla Claudinux ero io in errore nel formulare la domanda
<Claudinux> alfonsoceleo, nessun problema
<alfonsoceleo> finito.
<alfonsoceleo> Grazie.
<alfonsoceleo> :)
<Claudinux> alfonsoceleo, comunque puoi commentare tranquillamente, la riunione è in chiusura e non ci sono altri argomenti da trattare 
<alfonsoceleo> ah bene allora diciamo che era giusto una divagazione in merito all'annuncio di primes2h che sembrava una scena di un grande film 
<alfonsoceleo> ovvero che il maestro lascia il posto agli allievi più bravi.. pur rimanendo in squadra.. e mi fa molto piacere che ci sia questo spirito di squadra 
<alfonsoceleo> e come ho detto anche privatamente a primes2h credo che se oggi non ci fossero tester in grado di contribuire professionalmente alla stabilità del S.O. sicuramente Ubuntu non sarebbe ciò che è oggi 
<alfonsoceleo> ed estendo questo anche a tutti gli altri tester che sono qui da anni 
<Claudinux> alfonsoceleo, la comunità di ubuntu-it è un posto molto divertente ;-)
<alfonsoceleo> è vero pian piano me ne sto accorgendo
<alfonsoceleo> desideravo tornare al punto del tutoraggio.... Quindi in modo pratico appena troverete un tutor libero, potrò avere la sua esperienza per iniziare questo cammino.. giusto?
<Claudinux> alfonsoceleo, come puoi vedere qui
<Claudinux> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoTest/ComitatoAccoglienza
<Claudinux> hai già un tutor...
<Claudinux> e tutto in tempo reale ;-)
<alfonsoceleo> controllo subito.. non mi ero accorto di nulla devo ancora familiarizzare bene con i vari siti
<valix> alfonsoceleo: ti seguo io
<primes2h> ehm, solo una cosa, ci sarebbero altre persone in attesa di un tutor che l'avevano chiesto in precedenza
<Claudinux> primes2h, si, pensavo di sistemare tutti in settimana
<primes2h> giusto per mantenere un ordine di precedenza, ;-)
<Claudinux> primes2h, giustissimo
<alfonsoceleo> certo certo sono d'accordo... con primes2h per me va benissimo.. comunque avevo appena visto la pagina aggiornata... Grazie comunque....
<alfonsoceleo> allora resto in attesa di un nuovo tutor
<Claudinux> primes2h, sistemerò la tabella, volevo sentire chi era pronto per essere "liberato" e chi ancora aveva bisogno
<primes2h> alfonsoceleo: no, tranquillo, tieni pure valix come tutor, era solo per fare il punto della situazione. :-)
<alfonsoceleo> :) ah ok... vi ringrazio.. mi fa molto piacere... 
<Claudinux> ok,  quindi direi che la riunione può essere chiusa
<Claudinux> buonanotte
<primes2h> notte a tutti!
<valix> notte!
<FO5150> buonanotte ragazzi
<PaoloRotolo> Buonanotte!
<luigi_> buona notte a tutti e grazie :)
<alfonsoceleo> buonanotte
<darkvision> notte
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2012-05-19
<securitycondor> salve a tutti !
